# Explorer-Kontextmenü neuen Eintrag hinzufügen



## AckiB (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte im Explorer-Kontextmenü einen neuen Eintrag unter "Neu" hinzufügen...
So wie das z.B. PaintShopPro macht, da gibt's dann den neuen Menüpunkt "Neu->Paint Shop Pro 6 Image", und wenn ich den Menüpunkt anklicke wird eine leere Datei, mit namen "Neu Paint Shop Pro 6 Image.psp" erstellt...
Das möchte ich auch für z.B. Code::Blocks haben...

Weitergehend möchte ich dann gerne auch noch wissen, ob man als Vorlage ein Template angeben kann und ob man Untermenüs erstellen kann, z.B.:
"Neu->CodeBlocks->Workspace"
"Neu->CodeBlocks->Projekt"

thx, Acki


----------



## Sinac (8. Mai 2006)

Da gibt es verschiedene Tools für, schau mal bei Google.
Es geht wohl auch über die Registry soweit ich weiß.


----------



## frager (8. Mai 2006)

Schau mal hier: 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...ell_basics/shell_basics_extending/context.asp
unter "Extending the New Submenu"


----------



## AckiB (8. Mai 2006)

danke, euch beiden 
Der Link von Frager ist wohl die von Sinac erwähnte Registry-Methode... 
Das scheint genau das zu sein, was ich suche  

Eine Vorgabedatei kann man also auch angeben  
Aber ist es möglich, da auch Ordner zu erstellen 

thx, Acki


----------

